# Will Deer Eat Jalapenos?



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

We had a jalapeno plant hanging on that was loaded with jalapenos. Last night something ate most of them and broke the stake off. They also tried the bell peppers, but liked the jalapenos better. This was in a raised bed just a few feet from the house. Do you think this was deer?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I think they would.I had a Buck Goat he would take a bite,shake his head take another.

big rockpile


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

My dog loves them  .... do you have a dog?


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Dont believe these things in garden magazines that say spray hot pepper sauce or hot stuff on your veggies to keep away deer it does not work.
I sprayed that evening and saw a deer eating that dusk right where I had sprayed didnt seem to effect him in the least.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Lairvine said:


> My dog loves them  .... do you have a dog?


We have two dogs but they haven't bothered them before. Maybe they needed some seasoning for the chipmonk they were chomping on yesterday.


----------



## Bluegirl (Dec 13, 2004)

My French Angora's love jalapeÃ±os! I'm sure deer would too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've been wondering the same thing. All the jalapeÃ±os on one side of the plant are gone!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I would assume it's possible since I've watched wild deer eating wild chilis that are a thousand times spicier than jalapenos. 

And I've known plenty of animals that liked spicy stuff. It's not uncommon. *shrug*


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Deer eat almost anything. The one we raised liked salad with everything in it and ranch dressing. Tomato soup with crackers, oatmeal, grits, and I think her fav was mashed potatoes with lots of butter. Heck she even would fight you for a bowl of pinto beans. Needless to say we didn't eat very often when she was in. Sam


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

the goats got into our garden one time, and I watched them consume entire cayenne pepper plants. They did not even blink. Since they are cousins, I would bet a large sum of money that deer would eat jalapeno plants.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, deer will eat jalapenos. And the deer would probably appreciate it if you'd add an alka-seltzer to the bird bath for him....
Shelly


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

shellycoley said:


> Yeah, deer will eat jalapenos. And the deer would probably appreciate it if you'd add an alka-seltzer to the bird bath for him....
> Shelly


LOL Can you just imagine?


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

They will eat almost anything - I have had them eat Okra plants, Peppers, sweet potatoes, strawberry and raspberry plants. The only thing they havent bothered so far is tomatoes.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, one thing we know now is that it's not the dogs. We tried giving them a piece of jalapeno and they turned up their nose as if to say "no thanks" and walked away. BTW, whatever it was got one of the bell peppers last night. There's no sign of deer tracks either. Possibly rabbits or raccoons? What do you think? Whatever it is must think they've found a good thing.


----------

